# Python Hunters doco on TV



## Bushman (Jan 28, 2013)

For those interested there's a documentary that is investigating Florida's feral Burmese Python population on Channel ONE at 7.35pm.


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 28, 2013)

Cheers. Will have to check it out.


----------



## Baturb (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks for that, have it series linked on foxtel


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Jan 28, 2013)

Does anyone know where I could watch it without having foxtel?


----------



## Baturb (Jan 28, 2013)

It's on one HD


----------



## raycam01_au (Jan 28, 2013)

watching it NOW


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 28, 2013)

Don't need foxtail as already mentioned. Can they give me one of the snakes instead of kill it. I wouldn't mind one.


----------



## sharky (Jan 28, 2013)

Watching the cricket 

- - - Updated - - -

Doherty bowling puss....as always :lol:

Sorry, continue with the snakeys


----------



## jbest (Jan 28, 2013)

emmalene_bunny said:


> Does anyone know where I could watch it without having foxtel?



its not foxtel its on free to air


----------



## Gruni (Jan 28, 2013)

Watched it on One Tamworth... Must admit they showed one thing which I think the NSW NPWS should consider. Given the issues with Corn snakes in and about Sydney and our general concerns about exotic snakes out and about I think the idea of a snake amnesty is a good one. Hand in your off license and exotic reptiles no questions asked just to be able to make some effort towards controling them.


----------



## Ramsayi (Jan 28, 2013)

Gruni said:


> Watched it on One Tamworth... Must admit they showed one thing which I think the NSW NPWS should consider. Given the issues with Corn snakes in and about Sydney and our general concerns about exotic snakes out and about I think the idea of a snake amnesty is a good one. Hand in your off license and exotic reptiles no questions asked just to be able to make some effort towards controling them.



The last amnesty held in NSW around 5 years ago resulted in about 6 exotics being handed in.


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Jan 28, 2013)

jbest said:


> its not foxtel its on free to air



Thanks, seems my dad hasn't even upgraded to free tv yet, sigh :facepalm:


----------



## nch90 (Jan 28, 2013)

How nice was the huge albino Burmese


----------



## JosPythons (Jan 28, 2013)

There have certainly been some beautiful pythons on this show 

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gruni (Jan 28, 2013)

Ramsayi said:


> The last amnesty held in NSW around 5 years ago resulted in about 6 exotics being handed in.



That really is a shame. I didn't even know there was one, maybe it wasn't advertised enough... oh well.

I liked the Brooks King snake, like an American version of a Woma.


----------



## buffcoat (Jan 29, 2013)

Call me crazy (or a crazy Yank) but do you honestly feel that corn snakes would be any more invasive than your Aussie colubrid? They eat the same things, aren't aggressive, make great starter snakes and have some amazing looking morphs. 

I know "we" have done some really crappy things to y'all, but I really don't see anything wrong with keeping corn snakes. 

Please understand I really don't mean to ruffle feathers, I was just asking.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigjoediver (Jan 29, 2013)

buffcoat said:


> Call me crazy (or a crazy Yank) but do you honestly feel that corn snakes would be any more invasive than your Aussie colubrid? They eat the same things, aren't aggressive, make great starter snakes and have some amazing looking morphs.
> 
> I know "we" have done some really crappy things to y'all, but I really don't see anything wrong with keeping corn snakes.
> 
> ...



We have native species that are under threat from loss of habitat etc what they don't need is competition from an introduced species. Australia doesnt have a great track record when it comes to introduced species, rabbits and foxes released by early settlers just for sport hunting now a feral pest and the cane toad released by scientists to control pests in the sugar cane fields now a major threat to our native animal population, this is without going into all the introduced plant species that have got out of control. This is why our government takes a hard line on importing exotic species.


----------



## buffcoat (Jan 29, 2013)

Makes total sense mate! I know y'all have had a not so good track record when it comes to things being introduced. I never thought of fighting for habitat. 

Thanks for answering !

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -Peter (Jan 29, 2013)

Ramsayi said:


> The last amnesty held in NSW around 5 years ago resulted in about 6 exotics being handed in.


Dont inflate the figures, you'll give them a big head.

Was an OK doco, bunch of real herpers explaining the real story. Thumbs up.


----------



## Jacknife (Jan 29, 2013)

They raised a very good point about it not being the fault of irresponsible keepers for the release of them. As they stated all the burmese ever caught were of the natural form or 'wild type'. No morphs or albinos or anything like that have ever been recorded as captured in the everglades.

It definitely gave weight to the argument that it was the fault of Hurricane Andrew and the one breeders warehouse, and morphs weren't really in existence till at least the late 90's in the pet trade...


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Jan 29, 2013)

Does anyone remember what the documentary was called? I can't seem to find if it's actually on the chanel One catchup section, I'd really love to watch it


----------



## adderboy (Jan 29, 2013)

Badsville said:


> They raised a very good point about it not being the fault of irresponsible keepers for the release of them. As they stated all the burmese ever caught were of the natural form or 'wild type'. No morphs or albinos or anything like that have ever been recorded as captured in the everglades.
> 
> It definitely gave weight to the argument that it was the fault of Hurricane Andrew and the one breeders warehouse, and morphs weren't really in existence till at least the late 90's in the pet trade...



True, but these facts don't seem to have caused the authorities to rethink their idea about banning certain large boids. Seems to me the movement with regard to keeping snakes is in the wrong direction, with certain countries in Europe taking a more restrictive stance on vens and this going on in the USA.


----------



## Gruni (Jan 29, 2013)

emmalene_bunny said:


> Does anyone remember what the documentary was called? I can't seem to find if it's actually on the chanel One catchup section, I'd really love to watch it



'Python Hunters'


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Jan 29, 2013)

Gruni said:


> 'Python Hunters'



Thanks heaps Gruni


----------



## Jacknife (Jan 29, 2013)

adderboy said:


> True, but these facts don't seem to have caused the authorities to rethink their idea about banning certain large boids. Seems to me the movement with regard to keeping snakes is in the wrong direction, with certain countries in Europe taking a more restrictive stance on vens and this going on in the USA.



America and the idea of national quarantine and import restrictions when it comes to animals of any form has been non-existent at best over the last 200 years.
Kinda forces the rest of the world to compensate...


----------



## Bushman (Jan 31, 2013)

emmalene_bunny said:


> Does anyone remember what the documentary was called? I can't seem to find if it's actually on the chanel One catchup section, I'd really love to watch it


This particular episode was Python Hunters-The Perfect Storm (Season 1: Episode 1)
Did you find it and watch it Emmalene?


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Jan 31, 2013)

Bushman said:


> This particular episode was Python Hunters-The Perfect Storm (Season 1: Episode 1)
> Did you find it and watch it Emmalene?



I'm just found where I can watch the full video, I'm going to watch it over my lunch break


----------



## nervous (Jan 31, 2013)

here is a story on the recent mass hunt of the everglades for burmese pythons: So where are all the pythons?

Seems abit strange that over 1000 hunters only killed 30 pythons over 2 weeks? considering there are an estimated 150,000 Burmese pythons running a muck in there. hmmmm


----------



## Bushman (Jan 31, 2013)

emmalene_bunny said:


> I'm just found where I can watch the full video, I'm going to watch it over my lunch break


I'm glad you found it. Don't get your hopes up but it's not too bad and probably worth watching.


----------



## inkaddict (Jan 31, 2013)

anywhere i can watch it for free ? i need a link ... its doing my head in not seeing this ....


----------



## n3xia (Jan 31, 2013)

I stumbled across this while channel surfing the other night. It was really interesting, but I couldn't help but be annoyed by how many people were at the amnesty saying stuff like "we didn't realise it would get that big", "it just kept growing, and growing, and growing", "we have about five people in our apartment so we don't have room for the snake" or "we got a dog and the snake is now big enough to eat the dog, so we're handing the snake in".

Seriously? I know many people are naiive when they get their first snake (myself included) but isn't that a basic consideration when you get a pet - how big it will grow? You wouldn't get a great dane if you lived in an apartment. You don't plant a gum tree seedling right next to your house. It just sounds like a lack of common sense to me.


----------



## longqi (Feb 1, 2013)

True
but slightly understandable

When people are buying a hatchy and talk about a 17ft adult it is one thing 

But to actually see and try to control a 17ft snake is a very different matter
Power of an adult burmese is simply unbelievable


----------



## caliherp (Feb 1, 2013)

longqi said:


> True
> but slightly understandable
> 
> When people are buying a hatchy and talk about a 17ft adult it is one thing
> ...



Your 100% correct about the power of them. Way more stronger then any Aussie python. I have not worked with them but, I had a couple reticks, and a few boas, and after they reached 10 feet they are a pain to work with. They gave me the old kiss and squeeze quite a few times and it is shocking how hard a more heavy bodied snake can squeeze.


----------



## Gruni (Feb 1, 2013)

When is the next episode on I lost track of what night it aired?

Oh and watching it for free, if you have something like utorrent or Vuse installed on your computer you could probably find a torrent download of it.

- - - Updated - - -

It is on free to air on digital 'One' but that won't let you see the one you missed.


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Feb 1, 2013)

Gruni said:


> It is on free to air on digital 'One' but that won't let you see the one you missed.



I found a way to watch Monday's episode on their website, it just wasn't as easy (rephrase that) It wan't as straight forward to get to the section to watch previous shows


----------



## n3xia (Feb 1, 2013)

longqi said:


> True
> but slightly understandable
> 
> When people are buying a hatchy and talk about a 17ft adult it is one thing
> ...


It looked like most of the snakes being handed in weren't yet full grown. I've never held any exotic snakes so didn't know they were stronger than our snakes, even at the same length/size. I had at least held my friends' adult carpet pythons before I dived in the deep end and bought one for myself. If people are buying Burmese pythons and the like without ever having the experience of handling a large snake, it still sounds silly to me.


----------



## longqi (Feb 1, 2013)

Its very silly

But who ever believes that humans are not silly??


----------



## bigjoediver (Feb 4, 2013)

Gruni said:


> When is the next episode on I lost track of what night it aired?
> 
> Monday nights 730pm here in SA.


----------



## Gruni (Feb 5, 2013)

Cheers, Joe. There was a thread yesterday remonding people it was on. I really enjoyed last night's ep and was blown away by the injured python at the start and how it was recovering from such a severe attack.


----------



## Cypher69 (Feb 9, 2013)

bigjoediver said:


> We have native species that are under threat from loss of habitat etc what they don't need is competition from an introduced species. Australia doesnt have a great track record when it comes to introduced species, rabbits and foxes released by early settlers just for sport hunting now a feral pest and the cane toad released by scientists to control pests in the sugar cane fields now a major threat to our native animal population, this is without going into all the introduced plant species that have got out of control. This is why our government takes a hard line on importing exotic species.



I kinda disagree...especially when you compare corn snakes to introduced "feral" species like the rabbit, fox & cane toad. Those species were introduced well over 70 years ago when there was no departments like NPWS or Environmental Control to determine the impact studies those species would have to our natural environment. I honestly can't see the corn snake making a negative impact on our native pythons' food supply...if anything I can see a native python preying on a corn rather than the corn decimating the python's food chain.


----------



## bigjoediver (Feb 9, 2013)

I think you will find the cane toad was deliberately introduced by the experts in the Bureau of Sugar Experiment Stations as a means of pest control in cane fields. Don't think that environmental study was done too well.


----------

